# lp dispenser hacktastic



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

The m c lite that you see is zip tied to the liquid line then on top of the ground into p v c then ties into a parking lot light post. The switch box has emt running to it with not a single connector


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

California, what do you expect?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Be patient, give it some time, and the problem should sort itself out.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Be patient, give it some time, and the problem should sort itself out.


I thought the same thing as he was filling the tanks I just hoped it waited to make a spark till I was do e


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Be patient, give it some time, and the problem should sort itself out.


You might be surprised how long that will go w/out problems. It's not easy to get a buildup of gases in an open area like this.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> You might be surprised how long that will go w/out problems. It's not easy to get a buildup of gases in an open area like this.


No kidding :blink: I've seen some really hack stuff around propane and other fuel dispensing facilities, but no issues yet. That's why I said be patient :laughing:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I like how they painted their guats


----------

